# 2021



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Hope all is well. I am reaching out to ask- how has your New Year been so far? Mine has been fairly quiet but good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2021)

Not that good but not nearly as bad as last year... Which is what I see most of my friends say as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2021)

Normal


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Jan 11, 2021)

A bit poo, 2021 is more of the same. I thought i'd escape a lockdown birthday also but here we are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)

Too early to say, but it is probably going to be just another stop of this trainwreck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2021)

Started the year by waking up in a new state, in a new apartment, and with a new job.  I haven't really met anyone in the area, yet, but I'm optimistic.  I have set personal goals and a schedule by which to meet them.  Other than that, it's been lonely and cold.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 11, 2021)

Same ol' but moving in with Boyfriend by the end of the year. Provided I keep getting the hours and pay I've been getting.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mine has been fine.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 11, 2021)

2020 has left me feeling more anxious and that’s carried over  

Everything went back into lockdown and fishing season starts back up in March so I’m bored and depressed


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2021)

Met up with a friend

after two hours she says “oh yeah by the way I was partying in Atlanta without a mask.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 12, 2021)

2021 isn't off to a good start right now. The news is not helping at all...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keishin (Jan 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Met up with a friend
> 
> after two hours she says “oh yeah by the way I was partying in Atlanta without a mask.”


so you complain about her not wearing a mask (which doesn't do much), yet don't keep up with "social distancing"


----------



## Sloan (Jan 12, 2021)

Same as 2020 so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 12, 2021)

tbh it's sucked. Working a new stressful job with long hours. I haven't had any social interactions with my friends since mid December, anytime I hit them up they either ignore me or reply days later. Irks me a bit when I send a message regarding hanging out today and seeing it marked "read" on the same day sent yet replied to 5-6 days later or not even at all. What's worst is when they post stuff about hanging out with each other without inviting me. Thought this petty stuff happened during high school/college days.

It sucks when friendships of 15-20 years starts drifting apart. I'm 27, so it's hard to find new friends at my age. On top of that, I have very few actual friends. But I've come to the realization that maybe it's time to cut them out and find new friends (well at least after Covid dies down significantly)

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> tbh it's sucked. Working a new stressful job with long hours. I haven't had any social interactions with my friends since mid December, anytime I hit them up they either ignore me or reply days later. Irks me a bit when I send a message regarding hanging out today and seeing it marked "read" on the same day sent yet replied to 5-6 days later or not even at all. What's worst is when they post stuff about hanging out with each other without inviting me. Thought this petty stuff happened during high school/college days.
> 
> It sucks when friendships of 15-20 years starts drifting apart. I'm 27, so it's hard to find new friends at my age. On top of that, I have very few actual friends. But I've come to the realization that maybe it's time to cut them out and find new friends (well at least after Covid dies down significantly)


Hey man this post made me sad. I can relate, unfortunately I do think it is life and part of getting older. Most of my closest friends have drifted, not even due to bad blood it just happens and it's an awful feeling. People move, have differently responsibilities (kids) or even just change. I used to think growing up how come my parents didn't chill with their homies still but now I know..it just kinda is that way. 

Chin up though, once Covid is over i'm sure you'll meet knew people and maybe you'll just have to keep swapping them out interchangeably but i'm sure your circle will grow for the better post Covid. Anyway, sorry for the long winded message. Take care man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Hey man this post made me sad. I can relate, unfortunately I do think it is life and part of getting older. Most of my closest friends have drifted, not even due to bad blood it just happens and it's an awful feeling. People move, have differently responsibilities (kids) or even just change. I used to think growing up how come my parents didn't chill with their homies still but now I know..it just kinda is that way.
> 
> Chin up though, once Covid is over i'm sure you'll meet knew people and maybe you'll just have to keep swapping them out interchangeably but i'm sure your circle will grow for the better post Covid. Anyway, sorry for the long winded message. Take care man.


Thanks, this helps. Definitely motivated to build new friendships, though it's more difficult due to the time (Covid), and my age. You're right, it is just a natural part of life, it just sucks lol most of my friends are single and don't have any responsibilities so it's a bit weird and puzzling. It's now always me hitting them up only to not get a response from messages marked "read" or calls not being answered. It wasn't like this for the past 15-20 years. Unfortunately I guess it is what it is.

I have friends who are married and have children, and they do a great job at maintaining the friendship (it's not one sided) even with responsibilities.

Recently joined a discord group where I have common interests so I'm hoping to meet them and build new friendships.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Thanks, this helps. Definitely motivated to build new friendships, though it's more difficult due to the time (Covid), and my age. You're right, it is just a natural part of life, it just sucks lol most of my friends are single and don't have any responsibilities so it's a bit weird and puzzling. It's now always me hitting them up only to not get a response from messages marked "read" or calls not being answered. It wasn't like this for the past 15-20 years. Unfortunately I guess it is what it is.
> 
> I have friends who are married and have children, and they do a great job at maintaining the friendship (it's not one sided) even with responsibilities.
> 
> Recently joined a discord group where I have common interests so I'm hoping to meet them and build new friendships.



Yeah joining groups of like minded people is the key I think, the people you were friends with growing up were half convenience (school/location) and half interest. People as kids and as adults change dramatically. Hell I've changed dramatically in the last 10 years.

I'm sure those discord groups etc will bear fruit. I've personally made some great new friends by following my passion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2021)

I've drifted a bit from some friends I havei n NY too. But one of them keeps talking shit lol so I'm not sure if we can do social events with him.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 21, 2021)

I got evacuated last night due to flooding. 2021 stay winning

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

Did meet up with a friend and went to the arboretum and got some milk tea afterwards this past Sunday.
Was planning on hiking this weekend but it’s going to be raining.


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2021)

The woman that I am in love with, who I had to leave in China due to Covid forcing me to flee that country, basically ended it with me last night.  After a brief exchange, we broke off all contact, presumably for good, so that we could both "move on".  Shit sucks super hard because she just got accepted into Boston University and, Covid permitting, is moving to the States in 6 months.  After 12 months being away from her, it was starting to feel we were in the homestretch.  

Trying to find reasons to live.  Already having a kid isn't one of them.



savior2005 said:


> Thanks, this helps. Definitely motivated to build new friendships, though it's more difficult due to the time (Covid), and my age. You're right, it is just a natural part of life, it just sucks lol most of my friends are single and don't have any responsibilities so it's a bit weird and puzzling. It's now always me hitting them up only to not get a response from messages marked "read" or calls not being answered. It wasn't like this for the past 15-20 years. Unfortunately I guess it is what it is.



This happened to me, too, at around that age.  I got married, and I guess for my friends that meant that my social life was over.  I had one of my best friends literally rent a place across the street from me, and they'd never invite me over.  They'd have parties and the like and I wouldn't know about it unless I looked out the window to see what all the traffic was about.

I'd blame it on being married, but I think it's more likely that my friend group started dropping me due to my Conservatism.  It's not like politics came up on a regular basis or anything, but I know that it's what started the leaning away from me.  I was friends with a couple that got married while I was literally living with them, and we had good interactions, but then the husband started hanging out with some people from work, and then marijuana started getting involved, which I don't particularly care for, though I don't really care if others use personally.  But then the circle would start to drift away at parties to go smoke, and then they'd go on camping trips where sitting around and getting high was the primary activity, and I think that I wasn't joining in that it made them uncomfortable.  And so then the married couple stopped inviting me to the smaller events, like random board game nights, but they'd invite other members of our circle...

Next thing I know I'm being invited to just the big parties.  The things that only happen every couple of months.  At these parties I'd hear about all the things that I've been missing, including weekly get-togethers and weekend trips.  The married couples' friends from work would host a lot of things, and I wasn't part of that circle.  Next thing I know, I'm hanging out with the other guy ostracized from the group.  He got kicked out for basically being a swinger, and that lifestyle made even the pot heads uncomfortable.  Again, I'm not too judgmental.  Let people do what they want.  But even my swinger friend has a group of other swinger friends, and while he still invites me to do things regularly, it gets awkward when things get sexual, and I typically have to excuse myself and leave early.  

Since I moved to New York about three weeks ago, I have no one.  Other than the students in class, and co-workers in the halls, I haven't spoken to another human being in person in any sort of casual manner.  It's so weird, as I seem to get along great with everyone I meet but, like @savior2005 said, I'm 37, so it's sorta hard to make new friends.  People my age typically have families and lives and friends of their own, and breaking into a new friend circle is tough.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

How was February for everyone?


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2021)

my feb was normal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> How was February for everyone?



Month started with me getting fired, so...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2021)

Cold!


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> How was February for everyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> How was February for everyone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 20, 2021)

My Feb was slightly better than my Jan. 

Hitting my weight loss and fitness goals. Got to meet up with some friends. Adjusting to the new job. Saving money buy not buying bullshit. On a waitlist for Covid Vaccine.

But no GF/Valentines day lol. Romantic life virtually nonexistent. No Travel plans planned for 2021 due to worry of Covid and no one to travel with. Still need to make more irl friends around where I live.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

martryn said:


> Month started with me getting fired, so...



Damn have you had success in finding other work?


----------



## Alita (Feb 20, 2021)

It's been a bit better than 2020 so far but still bad tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn have you had success in finding other work?



Well, fuck teaching, so... no.  This last week I've been stranded in my wife's apartment, which makes it difficult to do anything.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 20, 2021)

February has been incredibly depressing.

But at least I got the CV vaccine. If in future they make it a condition that you had to vaccinate to do certain things I am now covered.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 20, 2021)

martryn said:


> Month started with me getting fired, so...



Why? You do something or were they cutting back?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Why? You do something or were they cutting back?


Read the Alley thread

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 20, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Read the Alley thread



Just read. Children are cunts


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Just read. Children are cunts


that's why parents need to rule them with an iron fist

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Just read. Children are cunts



Yeah, basically.  Fuck teaching.  Private schools are the fucking badlands of education, and public schools are now government sponsored indoctrination centers.  There is no winning as a teacher.  Do a stressful, bullshit job for almost nothing.  Then get thrown under the bus for the sake of optics or... some bullshit.  I _still _can't believe the dean didn't have my back.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 25, 2021)

i am so ready for this panini to be over 

got a depressing text from my best friend, where she was happy a coworker came down with covid so that they'd get a week off work. it's easy to see people are getting desensitized to the panoramic now


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2021)

Weather warming up .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i am so ready for this panini to be over
> 
> got a depressing text from my best friend, where she was happy a coworker came down with covid so that they'd get a week off work. it's easy to see people are getting desensitized to the panoramic now



Yeah I had to watch myself too. I notice that I'm a lot more open to meeting up. Infections are still pretty bad.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Weather warming up .


yeah it's weird. I wore a T-shirt while being surrounded by snow.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2021)

Jim said:


> yeah it's weird. I wore a T-shirt while being surrounded by snow.



uhh I'm not sure if it's that warn  yet jim.

maybe.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> uhh I'm not sure if it's that warn  yet jim.
> 
> maybe.


I mean, i was though


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2021)

There was an 88 degree F temp difference between Tuesday of last week and Tuesday of this week in Northwest Arkansas.  We ate outside on a patio and my sister didn't even wear a jacket.


----------

